# Public Land Hunting in Southern Michigan



## jksptw (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm from Ohio was thinking about deer hunting in southern Michigan during the first few days of gun season starting on Nov 15 and was trying to find some public land. It appears there is some State Forest land in north eastern Jackson county. Any recommendations?


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

no but i'm not kidding when i say i''ve heard more than once that ohio has some amazing bucks.... i atribute that to the fact that theres more pressure in mi. than ohio... you got a gold mine on your side of the border man but welcome if you decide to come..... matt.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

for the price of a nonresident tag i dont think i would hunt on state land in se mi opening day.there will be an assload of people,and i mean a full load. where i bowhunt i never seen another person or vehicle all season long,opener of gun season there were 7 vehicles when we got there at 5am. there is a good size pice of state land down by cambridge ohio that i checked out a couple years ago.everyone said it got hit kinda hard for gun season also. but i think i would spend the money on gas and go there rather than a nonres mi tag.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Stay in Ohio. For all the reasons above.


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

give it a try lots of big bucks there, if it is too crowded in the area come up north a little more the deer arnt as big as jackson county the the people will be nicer to be around


----------



## bullcan (May 18, 2004)

If you are going to driver s southern mi just keep driving to the north, much more public land and elbow room.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Tell ya what, I live in Southern Michigan and there is no way in heck I would want to be out on State land on Nov 15 in Southern Michigan. Its an absolute zoo in most areas. If you are coming to Mich to hunt, as stated previously keep going north to where there is ample state land.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I live near hundreds of acres of public land in SW MI and I was there once on opening day of firearm deer season over 20 years ago. Never again. Too many people.

I may hit it for bow season but never firearm.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

soggybtmboys said:


> Tell ya what, I live in Southern Michigan and there is no way in heck I would want to be out on State land on Nov 15 in Southern Michigan. Its an absolute zoo in most areas. If you are coming to Mich to hunt, as stated previously keep going north to where there is ample state land.


i agree

i am in SE MI also and i agree...i hunt private land and have to drive thru miles of state land parking areas...wow are they just slammed with people, kind of looks like a parade gathering

mikie


----------



## jksptw (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you all for the responses. It gives me a lot to think about.


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

Think Pumpkins if you come to Michigan state land nov 15th. You could go further north for less hunters,more ground, but also less deer.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

My only Michigan public land gun hunting advice is....................










wait for it............







STAY FAR AWAY FROM PUBLIC LAND DURING GUN SEASON!!!!!!!!!! Not safe in my opinion, but of course that is only my opinion.

Hope this helps,
J-


----------



## bouf5 (Aug 5, 2007)

jksptw said:


> I'm from Ohio was thinking about deer hunting in southern Michigan during the first few days of gun season starting on Nov 15 and was trying to find some public land. It appears there is some State Forest land in north eastern Jackson county. Any recommendations?


drive north. any state or fed land past exit 202 is pretty good. i know the state land in the tb area is almost a desert. i had a friend hunt there last year saw only 2 other hunters all week. and that was 2000 ac!


----------



## spikecamp (Jan 1, 2006)

i've hunted my whole life on state and federal land. I've some times had to many pumpkins around me and shot at one time on the westside of state. The thumb hasn't been bad. When you have 1,6 million deer and a million hunters you got trouble. Privateland is the best but I have managed and pick better spots to avoid the orange and shot nice bucks. Bald mountain, lapeer, tuscola, holly, and oakland pressure can be high, big deer and shiawasseee cochatah area. Minden city, cass


----------



## vgawel (Oct 12, 2007)

dont hunt here, some of the biggest deer i have ever seen have been in ohio. last year i was driving back from twinsburg and i saw the biggest buck i have ever seen in the wild, mile marker 100 between cleveland and toledo on the turnpike. if you do hunt in michigan go as far from southeast michigan as possible. you need to get away from the city morons


----------



## fish_head (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree, don't hunt southern michigan public land during gun season. While in college I hunted a small piece of public land in Hillsdale Co. during gun season. Was sitting on a ridge overlooking a creek bed and had two bozo's walk up the ridge behind me. I see them, they see me, wave and start heading down the ridge. All of a sudden "BOOM" and I hear a slug whiz through the trees. I saw them later after dark back at the cars, and the guys says "Sorry 'bout that, I thought I had the safety on" Stay far away from public land in Southern Michigan on opening day.


----------

